# I'm Going To Tackle The Ohio River (Help Needed)



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

All right guys. Im going to finally suck it up & hit the Ohio this late fall & winter. Ive always been a little scared to do so in my boat, which is a 2000 Tracker Pro Guide Deep V w/ a 9.9 Mercury. Ive spoke to lots of people & everyone tells me the same thing: stay away from the barges & I will be fine. I would like to listen to hear opinions on this. Also Id take any advice or suggestions as to where to put in/when to go, etc.. Also, I know its probably juvenile but is there an Ohio River Safety Boat booklet or anything like that? (better safe than sorry) I also want to make sure I know the laws. From what I hear its probably best to have both an Ohio license and Kentucky or Ohio and Indiana license, depending on where you put in at/are fishing at. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Here is a couple pics of my boat,

Thanks


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

you are doomed!!!!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Take it easy, be careful, keep an eye on the wakes from barges and the big crusiers and you should be fine, watch the water levels from the link posted here at the top, 26.5 is pool, anything above that and you have current, my opinion would be that current above the 28 foot mark for Cincinnati would be pushing it since your a bit apprehensive to begin with. debris is something else you deal with when there is current, the day I took you out the river was at 35 foot and you saw how quick that current was.

If you fish the Ohio an Ohio license is all you should need, during winter I prefer Indiana, deeper water and more structure, just my opinion as I'm sure others will differ. A Kentucky and Indiana license is good till March 1st.

Baits of choice are mainly Skipjack if you can get it, Shad is tough to get during the winter months, they will be around the discharges at the powerplants but I don't care for them during the winter, Skips are your go to bait for winter fishing I always use the oldest Skips I have vacuum packed for winter fishing and they work real well. if the water clears up they will be moving into Aberdeen at the hot water discharge, November is usually pretty good there, again you need clear or mildly stained water as they are mainly site feeders, the Sumo Shads seem to work well also but I get those during the spring of the year, they have some major oil in them much better than the smaller ones.

Be prepared during the winter it can be a waiting game and they love to peck, peck at the bait when the water is cold, keep that PFD on at all times, you never know what will happen as some of us on this board have seen some pretty bizarre things happen during the winter months on the Ohio. I also like to group up with several boats during the winter just safer and when somebody finds fish there is usually plenty for everyone to catch as they like to school up tight during the cold water months.

I target mainly Trophy cats during the winter so only getting a few bites with monster baits is all I know I'm going to get but when you do get a bite it is always a pig.

Dress warm as the water always makes it about 10 degrees colder than the actual tempature. Those heater packs or a MR heater are great during the winter. Gloves that are waterproof are essential equipment as you will be handling a cold wet anchor rope, and they freeze up quick when the wind is blowing.

Be careful launching and loading, I have spent my share of time looking up at the bottom of the boat from laying on my back because I didn't see that ice patch as I was launching, make sure when you come into to leave that engine down and get that water drained out, pull the kill switch and turn that motor over a few times to make sure the water is out of your water pump, most of the housings are made of plastic and frozen water is your enemy.

I like using Tanners creek, it's protected but it will freeze over if we get more than 10 days of subzero weather, you won't see me out there if it gets that cold anyways.



Doc


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Doc pretty much covered it. I fish the Ohio in a 16' Sea Nymph which is similar to your rig. I use my 30 hp instead of my 9.9, but the 9.9 is sufficient as long as you don't try to outrun any barges or thunderstorms. Try to fish a small section (<5 miles) of the river to start with. Getting familiar with the river makes finding fish easier later.

If you have access to the USACE maps of the river (they used to be on-line but you have to buy them now), they show the sailing line the barges use. Watch the barges for a little while and you'll learn where they run. Some days there's a lot of barge traffic and other days almost none. I prefer barge traffic during the summer for catfish and winter for sauger fishing, but I don't know if it affects cool/cold water catfishing.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Doc pretty much covered it is right!Just take your time and respect the river .You should be fine


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys. Truck, let me know when you want to hit it again. I want a blue this time, you can have the stripers!


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

A ky license will allow you to fish any part of the river around here. They also have no regs on poles or sizes of fish.But it`s best to take pic`s and put fish back for others to enjoy.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishinfreak said:


> A ky license will allow you to fish any part of the river around here. They also have no regs on poles or sizes of fish.But it`s best to take pic`s and put fish back for others to enjoy.


No need to tell me that.... I'm 100% C-P-R


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I thought that your Resident home license dictates what states rules take precedent as far as stuff like how many poles you can have, In other words, if your primary license is OH, then you have to abide by the 2 rods rule no matter what side your fishing on. Ran into that at Aberdeen when the KY folks were able to use 3 rods on Ohio soil while we couldnt and that was a big cause for a rukus a while back. Does any remember that forum post? or can anyone put any facts behind that vs what you "think" you can do, I already done that.....

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark, 

(Truck.... help me out on this, in case I am wrong)

But as long as you had a Kentucky license in addition to your Ohio licese you can abide by the Kentucky laws, right?

Now if someone has an Ohio license only, they better not be fishing w/ more than 2 poles or they are subject to a nice mandatory donation to the ODNR!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/Fishing/fishregs/regs05_06.htm

Western Unit (Kentucky/Ohio border only  Lawrence County west of Southpoint, and Scioto, Adams, Brown, Clermont, and Hamilton counties). Ohio and Kentucky will honor the other states fishing licenses along their common borders on the mainstem and from the banks of the Ohio River, excluding embayments and tributaries. This agreement applies to Ohio and Kentucky residents only. *The following regulations are the only unified regulations in the agreement  for all other regulations, anglers must abide by those of the state by which they are licensed, except that Ohio anglers must abide by Kentucky laws when fishing from the Kentucky shoreline, and Kentucky anglers must abide by Ohio laws when fishing from the Ohio shoreline*


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

That really doesnt answer the question if you are "on" the river vs on the shoreline, unless they consider the center of th eriver the property of each states boundry, an we all know that KY has a burr up their butt about who owns the actual river bottom..  

Not to raise the question but it would be good info to know for many of us!

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i still think your doomed!  if ya do get any i'll take em, i loves me some blue filet's


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> That really doesnt answer the question if you are "on" the river vs on the shoreline


Maybe I am making it to simple, but I think it basically says if your fishing on the shore on the Ohio side, you need to follow Ohio regulations, if your on the shore on the Kentucky side, you need to follow Kentucky regulations, if your fishing from the boat you need to follow what ever license you are fishing under. (I like many others suggest anyone to buy both OH/KY, OH/IN, etc, that is if your going to be fishign under the other states regulations. ie: more than 2 poles)


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

For what it's worth,(my .02 that is) lot's of good info an advice.
I've fished the Ohio from a kayak, so ditto on avoiding barges, debris, high water and if you go to the dams, be sure to stay away from the "boils" and the actual dam discharges themselves.
The bouys are there for a reason, and you'll get ticketed if you go beyond them.
With the 9.9 horse engine, you may still get pulled toward the dam by the backwash of the current, I experienced that in the kayak, PADDLE FASTER/HARDER!! 
I like the advice to take it easy and learn a little stretch at a time, there's plenty of fish in the river, do find that safety booklet and dress for cold water, not just cold air. (yeah, I'm a nut about it, but in a small boat, falling in happens more often).
Have fun!
LMJ


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

You have enough boat. No where enough motor if you get into serious barge rollars. And the worst mistake will be being close to shore. Those barge wakes will flip you when you get too close to shore due to lack of power to keep you out of the shallows. There are areas close to shore that develope a back current you can,t power out of with a small motor. Boat and motor bottoms out from the rollars and over you go. I have seen boats get into trouble with 25 hp on the river. My opinion after 32 yrs on the Markland pool. 35-40 hp min. And absolutely a stainless prop! And power trim. Don,t misjudge the Ohio River. It can bite you fast! LakeRaider


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i spent 3 years fishing tourn. up and down the river in a 14 1/2 ft. bass boat with a 9.9, and never once did i feel like a barge was going to roll me over. you have more than enough boat. stay between the bouy's when running and just respect the other larger traffic on the water and you'll be fine. good luck with the cats!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Well Bryan, after what LakeRaider just said, COUNT ME OUT!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> Well Bryan, after what LakeRaider just said, COUNT ME OUT!


Alright. No problem, it's prob better that I get comfortable w/ it on my own for a while anyway. Panic from two people would not help a bad situation if something were to go wrong, espically after the expereince in the Jon boat!  (That's the 1st person that has had that opinon. I sort of expected to hear more of that type of response, but I have been surprised to hear much more positive asnwers.)




Bad Bub said:


> i spent 3 years fishing tourn. up and down the river in a 14 1/2 ft. bass boat with a 9.9, and never once did i feel like a barge was going to roll me over. you have more than enough boat. stay between the bouy's when running and just respect the other larger traffic on the water and you'll be fine. good luck with the cats!


Thanks for the info. Thats what most of the folks have been saying. It sounds like I may be trading in the 9.9 for a 25 around March, so that will help.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Just for reference, Ohio makes no claim of the Ohio River, as far as ownership. Although its named the Ohio River, the border of Ohio is at the Ohio shoreline of the Ohio River. You can fish the Ohio River with an Ohio, WV, KY, or Indy license. Although, with the case of Indy you need their license to fish their area of water. Correct me if I am wrong, but with an Ohio license you can fish the Ohio River from Ohio shoreline, WV shoreline, and KY shoreline.

As far as the boat goes, you have plenty of boat. I have been out on the Ohio River before in 14-15' V-hauls with a 9.9 and never had a problem. Just be smart about it. If the water is crazy high, dont go out. Respect the barge traffic and be aware of where your at on the water. A barge will go right through you and never know you were there. Its very easy to fish the Ohio River from a boat, it may seem intimidating but its not bad if you just use common sense.

Let us know how ya do,
Jake


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Brian IF YOU COME DOWN TO THE OHIO CALLme first and i will let you know whats going on.

Tanners is #1 ramp and as far as blues go it dont get any better than that.

As far as bait i got you covered.

Before doing anything call first


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jerry, thanks man!


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

> Brian IF YOU COME DOWN TO THE OHIO CALLme first and i will let you know whats going on.


Now that's funny  

Slip


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

H2O my offer still stands, PM me if your interested.











Slip


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Slip, 

I'll accept that offer man! (besides you need someone to take some pictures for you!)


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man you know, this is great, getting these offers. It's so good that folks can come together like this. Thank God For OGF!

I'll be happy to trade you guys some Deer Hunting or Turkey Hunting in Hocking County for your help.

Oh yea though..... Some people may say that I throw a cast net better than I back a trailer up. (and thats not saying much!)


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Bryan, I ve seen you back a trailer up, apparently those same motor skills used in backing a trailer are lacking that are used to throw a cast net.... No wonder when you fish it is an all day thing, 1.5 hrs to back up in the dark, 2 hrs to catch a couple of shad and then 45 minutes to fish until the 1 shad is gone, ( darn those trees you always cast into) and another 1.5 hrs to get the boat out ( in the dark usually)    

You know Im just giving you a hard time.....as far as throwing the cast net, Im usually right behind you cheering you on...  

Go team!!!

Salmonid


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

Ill just throw my $0.02 in....

I started fishing the Ohio about 4 years ago... at that time, we had a 16 foot, Sea Nymph fishing Machine, using a 9.9 Hp. We used to go out mainly from up at New Richmond. I always felt safer going up river because it was a little quicker and easier coming back down river if you had to get out in a hurry. (little harder pushing up river if you need to get off quickly because of a storm or something)

We gradually got braver and braver and in those first 2 years, ended up going quite some distances with the 9.9 Ive been near some pretty large rollers and on the river when it was white capping up river because of the wind and never really had any problems... The only time I was scared, is when a storm blew up on us so fast we didnt have time to get the poles out fo the water before the wind had us blown up river past our anchor, with tree limbs falling out near the bank in the dark... OUr actual best night was down at Tanners, the river level in Cincy was at 30' and rising, we ended up staying on the river 16 hours. Boated 18 fish and the river rose nearly 3 feet while we were on it... talk about a fun night and next morning... would love to have more nights like that...

Just make sure you have an extra anchor and line, wear your life preserver, and have a knife close to your anchor line incase you need to cut loose quickly.... 

We were timid our first few times out, and I recommend going out only in the daytime until you get comfortable with the river and your surroundings..

We have since purchased a 19.5 bayliner with 130 Hp... 

Good Luck and let us know how you do...

Cat~n~Crappie


----------



## BassMasterFlash (Oct 3, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, LittleMiamiJeff fishes the Ohio river....in a kayak.


----------

